# Shimano E8000: How to change Motor Angle using Etube for Windows?



## Spaceman-Spiff (Jun 5, 2007)

I have the box Shimano SM-PCE02 and I installed Etube for Windows V4.0.3, I did not install V5.0.1 because looks like Shimano removed the battery health diagnostic in this version

But I can not find the setting to change the motor angle, I mean, if I buy a spare motor, how do I set the motor angle in Etube.

Could it be that there are different etube versions for stores and for users? Or that there are hidden features that are displayed only when entering some kind of password?

If Motor Angle is not set properly, then motor will throw Error Code:
*W012 - Crank installed in incorrect direction or drive-unit setting angle*


----------

